# Show us your Bobtails (Tiliqua rugosa)!



## Nero Egernia (Dec 2, 2015)

The title says it all. Show us your Bobtails or Shinglebacks or Sleepy/Lazy/Pine-cone Lizards (phew, this lizard has quite a few names)! I actually know some people who call them goana. But more specifically, the scientific name, _Tiliqua rugosa_. A few people I know think they're ugly, but these guys were one of the first "pet" lizards I had and therefor are very special to me. Would love to see all the colour variations and different sub-species. 

I'll begin with some pictures of one of the many wild Bobtails I've seen around my area. _Tiliqua rugosa rugosa_.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2015)

hahaha! so many names!
heres a wild one I photographed at a mates property at Cowra last weekend. 
He calls them sleepies!


----------



## Wally (Dec 2, 2015)

Two heads one tail.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 3, 2015)

Where did my post go?


----------



## Herpo (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful animals. My favourite lizards, along with blueys.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 3, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Where did my post go?


If I recall correctly you attempted to post three images - but none of them worked. Given there was no accompanying text, my guess is someone did a little tidying up...


----------



## varanophile (Dec 4, 2015)

Love these guys.

Here are a few of my breeders. Adult orange line gravid females in first pic. 2 red males and 2 orange females pic 2. Orange breeding male in pic 3. Red breeding pair pic 4.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 4, 2015)

Wally, what subspecies is that in the second photo?

Oh *wow* Varanophile those are *amazing*! If you ever have some available be sure to let me know! Those are the Goldfield's Bobtails? I am a sucker for orange and red things.


----------



## varanophile (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Oshkii. They are all goldfields. I will have a few sexed subadults available shortly.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 4, 2015)

varanophile said:


> Thanks Oshkii. They are all goldfields. I will have a few sexed subadults available shortly.



That sounds awesome! It would be great if you could clear out your PM box so I don't derail the thread.


----------



## Wally (Dec 4, 2015)

Oshkii said:


> Wally, what subspecies is that in the second photo?



Unknown Oshkii is all I can give you. 

Can't go wrong with one of varanophiles shingles. I've been eyeing off his jaffas with some envy for awhile now. 

stimigex aka Beeman on here was breeding some crackers a few years back. Not sure if he still is.


----------



## varanophile (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmm. Completely emptied my inbox yesterday to try and fix the problem. Will have another look, otherwise will pm you my details.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 5, 2015)

It's still not working. Still says your inbox is full. :|

Tried to look up Beeman but says they're suspended. Wally, was going to say that your Bobtail looked like _Tiliqua rugosa aspera_, but I didn't think they got brown or lighter colouring on their head. But I am no expert, it's just what I have read at any rate. 

A few years back when I was camping at Rottnest Island I was super keen to see _Tiliqua rugosa konowii_ but no luck. All I saw were heaps of quoakkas and other animals. At one beach there were a couple of cheeky King Skinks (_Egernia kingii_) that came out in plain sight and went so close to us, all in the name of trying to steal our fruit.


----------



## varanophile (Dec 6, 2015)

I've only been lucky enough to see 2 Rottnest island shingles in the wild. Would have to be my second favourite type after goldfields. Shame they will most likely never be available in captivity in Australia.

Here are a few of this years baby goldfields. It takes a few sheds, but the colour is really starting to come through on them.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 6, 2015)

Just *love* that one in the last picture with the white spots on it's back.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oshkii said:


> Wally, what subspecies is that in the second photo?





Oshkii said:


> Wally, what subspecies is that in the second photo?...


It looks like a _T. r. rugosa_. The scales on the body are relatively smooth whereas in asper they are quite rugose. They also tend to be larger in _asper_ with the head and body wider and more robust, but that is difficult to judge from the photo. _T. r. rugosa _tend to be cream or white on the ventral surface with a bit darker patterning, whereas _asper_ tends to be mainly the same as the ground colour with little to no patterning, except maybe on the throat. But that can vary. It at east looks like it might have a predominately cream coloured ventral surface. I have seen some _asper_ specimens on the nullabor (east and central) that have a significant amount of lighter bands of colour in them. 

Varanophile, you have some really beautiful Goldfields specimens there. Good to see you are selective breeding them for the different colour tones. The offspring should prove very popular.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 13, 2016)

Thought I'll show you guys a wild Bobtail. Looks like she's had a rough and long life. Found her while we were pushing up all the dead trees and scrub on our property. Will release her probably sometime this afternoon when we're done cleaning up the place as we don't want her to get squashed!


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

Oshkii, every single one of your posts makes me want a lizard!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 13, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Oshkii, every single one of your posts makes me want a lizard!



Herpo, lizards are awesome.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

Lizards can be even be more interesting than snakes! I should be whipped for this statement


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Lizards can be even be more interesting than snakes! I should be whipped for this statement



I have to admit, before I knew Smitti, I never really thought too much about lizards or monitors. But I can honestly say they are incredible little creatures and so fun to watch!!!

I have kept a blue tongue before and snakes but even beardies have loads of personality and each is unique. And the monitors can be feisty buggers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I've always looked at them that way. Those bluey eyes and the monitors charisma. They definitely seem awesome!


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

I would say blueys are more dopey animals, they like cuddles and sitting on your lap compared to beardies which like to run around alot more. Monitors are just beardies on steroids


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 14, 2016)

Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Here is a young baby I found the other day, not captive but eh...


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2016)

Beauty!


----------



## Trewin (Mar 14, 2016)

pretty ****** photo, got better ones on my computer, but a nice goldfields


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 9, 2018)

Finally got a half decent shot of a wild bobtail with it's tongue out! Shame that some of the toes were cut off though.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 9, 2018)

My female rugosa rugosa


----------



## MANNING (Jan 9, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Finally got a half decent shot of a wild bobtail with it's tongue out! Shame that some of the toes were cut off though.
> 
> View attachment 322701


We love shinglebacks, would be awesome to one-day keep one. 
Also still needing to find time to get a photography/ editing class from you Kayla nice work
[doublepost=1515499472,1515499440][/doublepost]Name change too? .


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 11, 2018)

MANNING said:


> We love shinglebacks, would be awesome to one-day keep one.
> Also still needing to find time to get a photography/ editing class from you Kayla nice work



Thanks! Although I'm not sure what I can tell you as I'm far from being a professional photographer. I can say though that lighting's very important, as well as focus and clarity of the subject.


----------

